# Polled kids - how to tell



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, I still have not mastered this yet. I've heard lots of things on how to identify polled kids, but it's always hit and miss for me. I have a buck and doe out of a polled buck, they're only about 10 days old and they have bumps on their heads. They were not born with swirls at the poll, and they DO have higher than normal foreheads. I know that the polled gene can just delay horn growth. On the other hand, they can just get little bumps there and remain that way.

So... How do y'all tell if the kids are going to be polled?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

polled have no swirl and do have bangs lol...if they just have a tiny bud I would keep a close watch to see if they grow..but one with horns have a diffident swirl in the hair around the bud area


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for posting this! I have a feeling this might help me too. Looking forward to new posts!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Polled sometimes has little bumps -- my aunt for the FIRST time this year, had a kid suddenly decide to grow horns at 6 weeks :laugh: Buck kid at that!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've had two polled bucks before and just got a third. All of them have had a much higher forehead than non-polled. Feels like an enlarged horn bud at the front of their head. Hard to explain - kinda like the third eye but as a horn bud feeling...lol if that makes sense. One didn't have any horn bud feeling but the other two both had little nubs where the horns should have been. The swirls on their head were not over the horn bud area, just a center forehead swirl with or without bangs. On horned goats you see the hair going around each horn area. I've attached a pic that may help.

Look at the horned pic - the hair kinda separates in two areas whereas the polled is just single


----------

